# MacKeeper Popup Affecting Internet Connection?



## peejee (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, any help would be greatly appreciated.

I went on the celebrity blog website WWTDD.com (What Would Tyler Durden Do) and got a MacKeeper popup which featured an advertisement with a box with an "ok" button to click in the centre. The popup wouldn't allow me to view any of the other tabs I had open in safari and, I presume, would only dissappear if I clicked the "ok" button (which I didn't do).

I immediately panicked thinking this was a malware hijack attempt and with the popup still on the screen pressed the power button on my macbook and enforced a shut down.

When I rebooted and loaded up Safari i couldn't load any webpages and when I eventually could my internet connection was stalling and reconnecting itself for the first time since purchasing the macbook. And my internet connection seemed to be about 15-20% slower (pages loading up slower)!

Any ideas? Could this have been caused by the MacKeeper popup or am I just paranoid?

Thanks again.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Being that you didn't click anything, it couldn't install anything. I think the forced shutdown could of don't harm. Next time bring up the Force Quit window and kill Safari that way. Restart you Mac so that it shuts down and starts up properly, then open Disk Utility and run Repair permissions, then Verify Disk (not permissions). If it finds any errors start from the OS X install DVD and repair the disk with it.


----------



## peejee (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Sinclair,

Did the Verify Disk and everythings "OK".

Web pages still aren't loading like they used to though.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Download Firefox and see if it is as slow as Safari seems. I have quit using Safari because it seemed to get slower and slower.


----------



## Sana_Paul (May 26, 2011)

Hello peejee,

I'm Sana Paul, the representative of Zeobit LLC - the company that develops MacKeeper. You've seen our pop-up ad that's an absolutely legit way of advertising and in no way can cause the slowdowns. The place of advertising is provided by the sites ou visit, nothing is downloaded to the computer, nothing can harm internet connection. It's just an ordinary ad and clicking 'ok' button does nothing but opening an informative page.The reboot of Safari isn't generally able to cause such issues either. You may try to use MacKeeper's Geek on Demand tool to try to find out what can have caused the slowdown - but by all means the ad is unable to do this.




peejee said:


> Hi, any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I went on the celebrity blog website WWTDD.com (What Would Tyler Durden Do) and got a MacKeeper popup which featured an advertisement with a box with an "ok" button to click in the centre. The popup wouldn't allow me to view any of the other tabs I had open in safari and, I presume, would only dissappear if I clicked the "ok" button (which I didn't do).
> 
> ...


----------

